# Perola da Lagoa Lagoon Obidos



## Harley Davidson (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi everyone hope your all well ? I am new to forum so please be gentle with me.

I would like to find out more about the Lagoon as early this year JCBs and lorries where moving sand from Foz da Orehlo to bom successo beach, and moving the mouth of the lagoon.

The Lagoon was a lower level because of this, and I heard a noise as you do about a marina ?

Also what are they building on the small promanade at Pinhal village? and is there a new restaraunt on top of hill overlooking Foz? sorry for so many questions so quickly, hopefully one of you clever people may have some answers ?
Many thanks in anticipation Harley Davidson. 
lane:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Harley Davidson said:


> Hi everyone hope your all well ? I am new to forum so please be gentle with me.
> 
> I would like to find out more about the Lagoon as early this year JCBs and lorries where moving sand from Foz da Orehlo to bom successo beach, and moving the mouth of the lagoon.
> 
> ...


Hi Harley Davidson.

Welcome to the Forum. 

I am still in the UK waiting for my turn to move to my place in the sun.

I am sure that other will be along with the help you need.

Peter


----------



## Harley Davidson (Jul 1, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Harley Davidson.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks Harley Davidson


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Harley

Have you thought about going to the local council offices and asking to look at a set of the development plans. I have found the City Hall planning dept. at Alcobaca to be very helpful with this type of thing and as a bonus they also speak good english (well better than my Portuguese anyway !!!!). I would think that the local one to you would be either Caldas or Peniche...................I guess someone will be along on here to help soon enough.

Rob


----------



## Harley Davidson (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for your help Harley


----------

